
California Is Examining Amazon’s Business Practices - aspenmayer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/california-is-examining-amazons-business-practices-11591987233
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.st/archive/2020/6/www.wsj.com/7f0f/www.wsj.c...](https://archive.st/archive/2020/6/www.wsj.com/7f0f/www.wsj.com/articles/california-
is-examining-amazons-business-practices-11591987233.html)

